# Hangover cure?



## Brill (Jan 1, 2016)

Just in case anyone needs a little lift today (e.g. afternoon).

The Most Delicious (And Grossest) Hangover Remedies, Ranked


----------



## pardus (Jan 1, 2016)

Pretty hard to beat a pint of water before going to bed. Once you have a hangover, you have a hangover.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 1, 2016)

Hair of the dog...


----------



## DocIllinois (Jan 1, 2016)

Here's what really helps and what doesn't  for hangovers


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 1, 2016)

I don't believe in so-called "science" (what a crock of shit) but I do believe in a large raw onion and as much water as I can handle before bed*. 

I find for myself it depends on what I've been drinking. 


*Swap onion with paracetamol.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 1, 2016)

A good spicey bloody mary and bacon and eggs the next morning. If you actually have to function--like go to work--submerge your head repeatedly in a sink full of icewater.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 1, 2016)

Sublingual vitamin B drops.  Some people are more averse to the taste than others, but it helps with all but the most brutal, 5- and 6-star hangovers.  One of my friends once had a hangover that facilitated the wearing of sunglasses just to look inside the refrigerator.  Upon being dosed by yours truly, I was promptly informed that "This is what Lazarus must have felt like after Jesus stopped in for a visit."  That said, dihydrogen monoxide is still the number one way to stave off that damned cat parking a truck on your head so he can get out and shit in your mouth; the B drops just assist in the recovery.

As an aside, here's a good scale to rate one's hangover with:


> One Star Hangover:
> No pain. No real feeling of illness. Your sleep last night was a mere disco nap, which has given you a whole lot of misplaced energy. Be glad that you are able to function relatively well. However, you are still parched. You can drink 10 sodas and still feel this way. You are craving a steak bomb and a side of gravy fries.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DocIllinois (Jan 1, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> I don't believe in so-called "science" (what a crock of shit) but I do believe in a large raw onion and as much water as I can handle before bed*.
> 
> I find for myself it depends on what I've been drinking.
> 
> ...



Yeah, "science," who needs it?

Except the scientist who invented Paracetomol.  And people who like evidence.
  And New Zealand Customs, which uses the largest team of scientists and epidemiologists in the country. 

Anyway, the best way to address a hangover probably involves keeping the total drinks range between zero and two.

I know, stick in the mud.


----------



## Totentanz (Jan 1, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> Yeah, "science," who needs it?
> 
> Except the scientist who invented Paracetomol.  And people who like evidence.
> And New Zealand Customs, which uses the largest team of scientists and epidemiologists in the country.
> ...


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 1, 2016)

Hot sweaty sex before bedtime, to sweat out all the alcohol. Good luck with all your other remedies TARDS.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 2, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> Yeah, "science," who needs it?
> 
> Except the scientist who invented Paracetomol.  And people who like evidence.
> And New Zealand Customs, which uses the largest team of scientists and epidemiologists in the country.
> ...



Ah you've got the wrong department! That's MPI. We throw oxen bones out and sacrifice chickens to predict the future.


----------



## Poccington (Jan 2, 2016)

Cure? There is no cure.

You wake up and wait for deaths sweet embrace.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 2, 2016)

If the cure works you simply didn't have enough to drink...


----------



## x SF med (Jan 2, 2016)

Poccington said:


> Cure? There is no cure.
> 
> You wake up and wait for deaths sweet embrace.



there is no 'sweet embrace' in a hangover, the demons light your blood on fire, dance in your head with track shoes and lead shoes, and they pump molten rock into your bowels and stomach...  nothing sweet about it...


----------



## Marine0311 (Jan 2, 2016)

Did someone say something about drinking and hangovers? Marines love to drink! Is there beer or liquor here?:-/


----------



## DocIllinois (Jan 2, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> Did someone say something about drinking and hangovers? Marines love to drink! Is there beer or liquor here?:-/



We may want to leave Marines drinking out of the plan of action:



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


We did this in Germany, too, but with Turks and skinheads...

...then with the Polizei or MPs... who added acute contusion to the consequent signs and symptoms...  :blkeye:


----------



## Marine0311 (Jan 2, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> We may want to leave Marines drinking out of the plan of action:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah. That's a plan of fail. Um. Drinking and then fighting amongst each other?. Sigh.

 Plus you're getting hit in the face and not hitting back?

So dumb


----------



## Centermass (Jan 2, 2016)

2 IV's, one arm each, wide open. :die:


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 9, 2016)

Hangover cures: None.
What will help? Really, not very much that is at hand. Hair of the dog can help blunt things some. IV fluids will help with the dehydration, and the headache.
Best advice: You're really not going to abstain or drink in moderation, so my best advice has already blown out the window. Enjoy yourself, and be ready to pay the price later.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 11, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Hangover cures: None.
> What will help? Really, not very much that is at hand. Hair of the dog can help blunt things some. IV fluids will help with the dehydration, and the headache.
> Best advice: You're really not going to abstain or drink in moderation, so my best advice has already blown out the window. Enjoy yourself, and be ready to pay the price later.



Avatar yours correct is.


----------

